# Nile monitor



## PseudoDave (Aug 18, 2005)

I've just been given a 'rescued' nile monitor baby. It is FAT beyond all belief! It is only a year old, such a shame to see it in this state. I don't like being given animals to look after when they're in such a mess due to the fact that i honestly dont think this guys going to pull through. He has been fed 100% liver from a butchers, nothing else. Why do people get these animals and not at LEAST look up their diet?

Sickening...


----------



## Samzo (Aug 18, 2005)

thats horrible man.. I hope the lil guy pulls through


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 18, 2005)

He's very sluggish. If he'd attacked me when i put my hand near him i would have been happy, would have shown he's still got a nice monitor attitude, but nothing. Just lifted up his head, and put it back down again. A forced diet is now on the menu, normally I think on the positive for things that are brought to me, but I really don't think there's much time left for this guy. Got the vet coming around later to take a sample of a lump at the base of his tail (which i think is a fat deposit, not a tumour) and I know he'll be equally disgusted, got a feeling he'll recommend ending the poor things misery, which I may well agree to. Terrible.

Dave


----------



## Samzo (Aug 18, 2005)

Things like that make me wonder why people would do such a thing... did the previous owned give it to you?


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 18, 2005)

No mate, it was dumped on a friend of mine who keeps snakes, he knew I'd kept one before and that i take in un-wanteds so it ended up here. If it had of been the owner giving it to me i would of made sure how stupid they were, all people have to do is read, it doesnt take much...

Dave


----------



## Samzo (Aug 18, 2005)

basta.. :? I really hope it gets better. I'm sure you'll do all you can


----------



## Ian (Aug 18, 2005)

dang, thats a bad story...good luck with the lil guy.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 18, 2005)

The vet has been and during the examination he told me to feel where he pointed out, i could feel two very hard lumps inside the monitors body, it was his kidneys  His internal organs completely destroyed by the fat that was deposited around them, unfortunately the only course of action here was to put him down, only had him half a day and was upsetting.

It's situations like this that are giving the anti's all the ammo they need to carry on with their actions to stop us reptile enthusiasts doing what we enjoy and what most of us do proerly... I'm utterly disgusted!


----------



## Samzo (Aug 18, 2005)

omg.. im really sorry. let's just hope mis-treatment of animals, whatever they are will stop soon


----------



## Katie (Aug 18, 2005)

That's horrible, but at least you put an end to his suffering. I can never understand why people do these kind of things to animals.  It's not that hard to provide them with the most basic of needs.


----------

